# Priest is Both Roman Catholic and Reformed



## SRoper (Jun 22, 2007)

Priest is Both Roman Catholic and Reformed


----------



## Dagmire (Jun 22, 2007)

I somehow completely misread this.


----------



## weinhold (Jun 23, 2007)

Have you ever thought about working for the Onion?


----------



## SRoper (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not the author of this piece.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 23, 2007)

That would be weird. But so is what they're parodying.


----------



## Scott (Jun 26, 2007)

They are parodying I am both Muslim and Christian.


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

I just read this.......strange days!


----------

